# Barista Express - issues with group head seal



## hydeyho (Jul 26, 2017)

Hi, long time member, first time posting&#8230; I've now had my BE for 4 1/2 years and it hasn't missed a beat.

Unfortunately, it's has suddenly started burning through group head seals; I've had to replace them once per month since September! The first failure was a rip in the original seal but now they are simply becoming unseated against the grouphead. I'm not choking the machine or creating excess pressure. Any idea what could be causing this? The seal always moves in the same place, looking at the machine, it is moving towards the back-right side.



http://imgur.com/gCNtXoJ


----------

